# we've got our lives back!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Most of the staff are aware, as are a few members we've met over the past year, that Viv (Mrs Bognormike) had Ovarian Cancer in 2007. Well, today she had her "all clear" 6 weeks after the last chemo session. She still has to go back for check ups every 3 months for a couple of years, but as she said at the weekend, it's been like living in a bad dream. 
She went to the doctor in May with something totally unrelated, and said about a niggling pain; the doctor checked her out & asked for a blood test. After this things moved quickly - to the Gynecologist at Chichester, then to the Specialist team at St Mary's Portsmouth -a at this stage, the alarm bells were ringing.
 Apparently the hospital is the cancer centre for "womens' problems", so although nobody would commit to anything we had a fair idea....
Anyway, she had the full works in July - everything out, and we were relieved that they said that they got all the cancerous bits out, We then had to wait for recovery, and in mid August they scheduled a course of Chemotherapy to clear up all the residual bits. So between the end of Auugust and the start of December, Viv had six sessions of treatment, which wore her down & kept her fairly isolated, because it leaves you open to any infections. But we got through it, and of course had to cancel our trip to France in September, and a promised trip to California to see our Son's new house. 
Christmas was a good time, as she was mostly clear of the side effects & could spend some time with the granddaughters, and now we're off to the Carribbean in 3 weeks time, California in April, and loads more trips out in the van, including as many MHF meets as we can do, a weekend across to France for some shopping in March, and a big trip in September to wherever we get to! 
It's nice to be able to plan things again, and you can be sure that we'll be making the most of getting our lives back! Our retirement plans have been accelerated as well  

So whatever people say about the NHS, when it really matters, it comes up with the goods; if Viv hadn't gone to the doctors, and her doctor hadn't called for that blood test, she may not be here now. :wink: 

As with the Prostate thread, if you think there's a problem, get it seen to - Viv's count on the initial CA125 blood test was something over 800 - normal is anything around 30 - it's 9 now! 8)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice to hear, love to Viv

Doreen & Frank


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's great news, Mike.

The fact that you kept coming onto MHF, doing your mods' duties, helping out the members, while all this was going on is a testament to your fortitude and desire to pull together to get through this.

We look forward to seeing you (Viv, not you Mike :wink: ) over the coming months.

Love, best wishes and congratulations from both Annie and myself.

Gerald


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Good news*

Excellent news Viv, well done and keep well.
Tony & Frances


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Great news for you both and your family.
Enjoy your trips.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Great news Mike & Viv  Go and enjoy life to the full now, after what was a very trying time indeed :wink: 

Rob


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Great news, for you both and your family. 
I agree, we should all have a MOT, never mind our vans

I hope to get my all clear in about 5 weeks.

Enjoy your trips, we have just booked 2 weeks 5 Star hotel in Sharm El Sheikh.

I know how your better half feels.

Best wishes

Chris


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Well I didn't know about that but I am happy for both of you and
your family and friends that you are now clear of that situation.
Well done Mrs Bognormike.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

That's great news Mike, give our love to Viv, enjoy your trips and look forward to seeing you both again soon.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Pass on Julie and my congrats to Viv Mike, having gone through similar with Jue I know how telling it can be on partners as well as the affected as well so it was good to see you soldier on even with all the worry in the back of your mind.

Live life to the full from now on as Jue always tells me


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

That's great news, I know a little of what you've been through. At the end of September 2004, I went to the Dr's and saw the practice nurse, who diagnosed (now don't laugh) wind and possibly IBS sent me home with some tablets. A week later I was still suffering and this time saw the Dr who sent me straight up to the Womens hospital in Yeovil to see a specialist ( he'd telephoned him to see if I could be seen that afternoon) I looked about 6 months pregnant. Had several tests including a scan only to find out that I had a "lump".I was then booked in for the following monday for an operation to remove it. When I came round I found I was in ITU apparently the Gynaecologist surgeon had started the op but had to call in a Bowel surgeon . This lump which was about the size of a football had attatched itself to my ovaries and the top part of the bowel. I was very fortunate it wasn't cancerous but some sort of watery cyst. 
Just before I'd visited the Dr I had taken my driving test and failed. I retook it the following January and passed, the difference in manoverability and comfort sitting in the driving seat was incredible 
I would reiterate to all, if you suspect something not right go and see the Dr 
Lin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I'm so glad for you both will look forward to seeing you both soon on one of the rallies or meet. Knew you could beat it Viv  


Jacquie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Fitness*

 Thanks for sharing your good news - we are pleased that you have a happy outcome after all the year's events - a real shock out of the blue. We wish you many years health and happiness.

Jean & Terry


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That is great news. Best wishes.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Fantastic news Mike.

Give Viv my best wishes and get on with enjoying yourself.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

That's great news for both of you and your family, have a very happy, healthy 2008 .

Best wishes Sharon and Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Wonderful news, Mike - please pass on Mags & my love & good wishes.

Dougie.


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Lovely news...bet you are both thrilled. You certainly have a packed year coming up and you both deserve it.
Enjoy all your travels
Regards
Annie


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Great news, best wishes

Charlie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Great news all round  

Enjoy all your travels. 

Regards to you both.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Really good news & best wishes for the future.

Alex.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Really good news, have a lovely holiday and best wishes for 2008

Lesley


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Excellent news and our best wishes for a continued recovery. Hope you enjoy all your trips. Thank you for still being on here through Vivs treatment we appreciate it you are a star.



> This lump which was about the size of a football had attatched itself to my ovaries and the top part of the bowel. I was very fortunate it wasn't cancerous but some sort of watery cyst.


Lindyloot I have seen some of those cysts that are 4ft in diameter, how the surgeons get them out intact is beyond me!! We had one wheeled round to us on a trolley!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations to Mrs Bognormike, it sounds as if you met your illness with fortitude and didn't let it beat you! 

And thank God for the NHS which is 60 years old this year.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant, Mike. Ali said "Oh wonderful! That's really good news!", so you both enjoy your holidays and your planning for more.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well done Viv. Hey even got it all sorted in the non camping part of the year   And well done to you too Mike. Look forward to meeting up again soon



stew


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Fantastic news.

Best wishes to you both.

Live for the day.
Bikerbabewing


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Bognor Mike, I know we have not met but please pass on my congratulations to you both.  

I was diagnosed with malignant melanoma in 2001 had all the treatment and given the all clear. It came back in 2006 but I have been given the all clear for the second time I can really appreciate the delight you feel when you hear those special two little words “all clear”!  :lol:   

Bless you both :wink: 

Keith


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Dear Viv and Mike,

This is one of those times when words are totally inadequate. I feel your joy and wish you both continued good health.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Great news Mike and Viv

Best wishes to both of you and hope to meet you again soon

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Its at times like this that you really appreciate what you have 
and could have lost. 

Sounds like you have a fun packed future ahead for you both, Enjoy!

Phil & Max


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Mike and Viv.

What great news, we were so pleased to read your post.

We have thought about you a lot since we last met. You will be able to enjoy this Summer without any worries. Hope you have a wonderful holiday.

Best wishes

Alec and Gina


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We too want to ad our best wishes to Viv & you . . We're sure its been a very difficult time for you [both] but hopefully you'll be able to go forward and get back to 'normal'.
Sylv & Vic


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Most of the staff are aware, as are a few members we've met over the past year, that Viv (Mrs Bognormike) had Ovarian Cancer in 2007. Well, today she had her "all clear" 6 weeks after the last chemo session. She still has to go back for check ups every 3 months for a couple of years, but as she said at the weekend, it's been like living in a bad dream.
> She went to the doctor in May with something totally unrelated, and said about a niggling pain; the doctor checked her out & asked for a blood test. After this things moved quickly - to the Gynecologist at Chichester, then to the Specialist team at St Mary's Portsmouth -a at this stage, the alarm bells were ringing.
> Apparently the hospital is the cancer centre for "womens' problems", so although nobody would commit to anything we had a fair idea....
> Anyway, she had the full works in July - everything out, and we were relieved that they said that they got all the cancerous bits out, We then had to wait for recovery, and in mid August they scheduled a course of Chemotherapy to clear up all the residual bits. So between the end of Auugust and the start of December, Viv had six sessions of treatment, which wore her down & kept her fairly isolated, because it leaves you open to any infections. But we got through it, and of course had to cancel our trip to France in September, and a promised trip to California to see our Son's new house.
> ...


Wicked news and it now looks certain for a really fantastic retirement doing all the things you love and sod thinking of the expense.

I wish you had not given details of symptoms because I will shortly have to go back to the docs and ask her to have a look at my ovaries. It's what hyperchondriacs do best.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I wish you had not given details of symptoms because I will shortly have to go back to the docs and ask her to have a look at my ovaries. It's what hyperchondriacs do best.


  :roll:

That way you can have the best of both worlds, Pusser - Prostate problems and "womens' problems" as well 8) . Could be an interesting consultation :!: :wink:

Rubber gloves, please, nurse................


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats excellent news Viv & Mike, it must be a hell of a relief to get the all clear.

Have a great time in the Carribean for a well deserved rest, although it must have cost a fortune in shipping costs for the van :? .

pete & judy


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Nice to hear some good news*

We are both very happy to hear your good news, Well, done look forward to meeting up with you both on the road again

Bryan and Rosemary


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

That is fantastic new !! Enjoy the holiday 

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Weve got our lives back.*

Brilliant news,Viv and Mike.I must say we are lucky in this area having such good NHS hospitals arent we?
Maurice and I look forward to meeting you at the Wisley meet.
Helen.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

again, thanks for all your kind wishes.  And Helen, yes, we are down for Wisley - I was forgetting that!


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you for telling us Mike, it is excellent news. 

We look forward to meeting you both at one of the MHF events, but first, enjoy the Carribbean and California. 

May you both be actively retired for many years to come !

Best wishes ... Penny and Leo


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

To Viv and Mike and especially Viv I send my best wishes for the future.Health above all is a most precious thing. Good Luck.
viator

Footnote to Pusser,(the joker) did you mean a Hyper Hypochondriac!!!!!?


----------

